# CR2032/DL2032 battery



## Nono01

Got a question

Got myself a new Duracell battery for my Core. On the packing , it says "DL32032/CR2032/ECR2032" but on the battery its stamped DL2032. 
I bought a wrong one , didn't i? :-s


----------



## Jeff_C

I dont think so. Check the voltage and size... but its likely the same thing just a different manufacturer. 

I see it all the time with my G Shocks and Swatches.


----------



## jzmtl

2032 refers to the battery size, 20mm in diameter, 3.2mm in height. CR seems to be the standard name but different manufacturers put different letters on the front. If I recall DL is duracell and ECR is energizer.

So Don't worry they are all the same thing.


----------



## JAD3703

You're good to go. The dimensions are standard by class, just different brands / manufacturers, as jzmtl explains. It's the same version that I use in mine and I get them from whichever drugstore has them on sale.

James


----------



## Nono01

Thanx Guys! :-!


----------



## Nono01

Do you always lubricate the seal around the battery cover when you change the battery? I know it can't hurt , but is it really necessary?


----------



## SuuntoTech10

Yes. Clean all the dead skin and junk off of it, then lightly lubricate the seal. The lubrication helps maintain the life of the o-ring, once it dries out it can crack and then the watch will leak. Don't get crazy while lubricating, just a small amount will do wonders.


----------



## Jeff_C

Nono01 said:


> Do you always lubricate the seal around the battery cover when you change the battery? I know it can't hurt , but is it really necessary?


Be sure to use a silicone based lubricant. NOT a patroleum base.

NO Vaseline, but plumbers silicon grease or dielectric grease will work fine.

I use either *Danco *Plumbers Silicon Grease or *Permatex *Dieletric grease.


----------



## Nono01

Jeff_C said:


> Be sure to use a silicone based lubricant. NOT a patroleum base.
> 
> NO Vaseline, but plumbers silicon grease or dielectric grease will work fine.
> 
> I use either *Danco *Plumbers Silicon Grease or *Permatex *Dieletric grease.


can you tell me where can i buy this? Thanx


----------



## Mystro

Walmart should have it. Dialectric grease is used with trailer hitch plugs a lot. Radio Shack might have it. Any automotive store carries it.


----------



## jzmtl

Nono01 said:


> can you tell me where can i buy this? Thanx


Go to your local car parts store and look for spark plug grease/tune up grease.


----------



## Jeff_C

Yep, as stated, dieletric grease was purchased at an auto store... plumbers grease is at any home store


----------



## Nono01

I must be doing something wrong , because i can't get the caseback off the core o| . Tired with coins, new battery...and out of ideas


----------



## ejunge

First off, a thicker coin works better... Personally I think that us Quarters are too thin. If I can find one I use something like a Canadian Loony or an English Pound coin...

Next turn it counterclockwise BUT GO SLOW... they put the hatch on with a lot of torque, so it takes a bit to get it off.. but go slow and use constant pressure and it should come right off..


----------



## Nono01

Got it, tnx ejunge. New battery is in , works like a champ :-!
I hope i didn't overtight the caseback dough


----------



## thorskywalker

Hello all 

Can someone please tell me the best BRAND for cr2032? I want to make sure I buy good and long lasting batteries. Also, this lubrication thing.. can you tell a brand for that as well? I am located in the UK.

Kind regards


----------

